# DIY CO2 Diffuser (neat)



## Henryni9 (Jan 27, 2016)

Just wanted to share this little neat co2 diffuser I've made. I've essentially taken some ideas from others and fused them into one, I figured why do one method when I CAN COMBINE THEM ALL.



Essentially, I took a chopstick, it the dull end into a pointy shape, and ziptied it to my canister outlet. I've found that whenever I stuck it directly into my canister I get random squirts of co2 all the time, meaning it really isn't being diffused very well. With this method the bubbles are so fine I literally cannot see them unless I watch extremely closely, or I shake up my diy co2 bottle to the point where air rushes out faster.

The diffuser basically turns it into a very fine mist all over your aquarium. I found this a lot more effective then glass diffusers as the bubbles are smaller, and is VERY easy to replace, meaning you just switch a chopstick every few days. Basically just take some bamboo disposable chopsticks from any chinese resturant, a powerhead, then your good to go.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Cool guy!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Great for those on a tight budget! They do get clogged quite quickly though esp if you're using them with a yeast reactor without a water trap. I've actually never tried it with pressurized co2 but seems like a great option for some! Personally I'm a fan of atomic diffusers but those definitely require an actual pressurized setup with 40-50 psi working pressure.


----------



## burr740 (Mar 6, 2015)

Great idea. Have you tried it mounted underneath the outflow pipe instead of on top? That way it would affect 100% of the bubbles, whereas now seems like some would still escape to the top.


----------

